# Shotgun value?



## brians (Apr 1, 2005)

I have a Browning 16 ga autoloader w/ a broomhandle that was purchased around 1937 that is in good condition, what is the best way to get info/value for this gun? THX.


----------



## huntinmo (Jun 24, 2004)

Serial number will give you approximate date of manufacture. Value will depend a lot on condition and other factors such as barrel length, choke, rib, engraving, etc. I cannot picture how you attached a broomhandle to it, but the best way to get a value is go to www.shotgunworld.com and describe the gun on the ID and Value Forum. :beer:


----------

